# Swimming



## coldclarity (Sep 30, 2009)

I've just started swimming regularly again, and this came up in the 'What sports/activities do you do?' thread...

Does anyone else swim? Doe you take any precautions, like telling the attendant to keep an eye on you in case of hypos?

My plan for when I start going on my own is to get one of the waterproof id bracelets just in case. I suppose I might be able to leave my meter and glucose tablets on the side just in case too. So much to think about now


----------



## am64 (Sep 30, 2009)

coldclarity said:


> I've just started swimming regularly again, and this came up in the 'What sports/activities do you do?' thread...
> 
> Does anyone else swim? Doe you take any precautions, like telling the attendant to keep an eye on you in case of hypos?
> 
> My plan for when I start going on my own is to get one of the waterproof id bracelets just in case. I suppose I might be able to leave my meter and glucose tablets on the side just in case too. So much to think about now



I walk my dogs every day for exercise and am increasing my walk a little more every day. I love swimming but i hate the chlorine, it makes me feel ill


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2009)

It might be worth checking if the pool you use has a policy regarding diabetics (or people with other medical conditions). It might actually be a requirement of their insurance that they know - hopefully though, this would not result in them charging you more or excluding you (I seem to remember there was some discussion about this regarding gym memberships).


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi ColdClarity, good idea to take up swimming again.

I swim once a week - I have done for about 5 years, so I kept it up when I got diagnosed with type 1. At first I would keep lucozade at the side of the pool, so i could get to it easily, but I've found I never needed it, so don't bother any more. 

I find if I swim leisurely then my BG actually goes up, but if I swim fast then it goes down, so I'll have a snack beforehand if I know I'm going for a vigorous swim! 

I'm sure when you have been a few times you'll get used to how it affects you.

I've never told the attendant about my diabetes, just a personal thing as I don't like to feel like I'm making  a fuss, but if it makes you feel safer then tell them. Although if they're doing their job properly they should be keeping an eye out on everyone anyway! A waterproof bracelet is quite discrete and could give you peace of mind as well - I'm one of those bad people who doesn't wear any ID (apart from a card in my wallet) but it's probably a sensible idea!


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2009)

I try my best to fit swimming in as much as i can , I can only swim on my back and i take it really slowly nothing to strtenous  as long as im in the pool moving my muscles im doing good x


----------



## Copepod (Sep 30, 2009)

If you really want to keep quick acting glucose with you when swimming you can tuck a sachet of glucose gel (either diabetes specific or sports / electrolyte eg High5) in your swim suit. That way, no-one else can nick / hide / knock it in pool, as could happen if you leave something on the poolside. I only bother when swimming in sea / lake / river, not in a swimming pool, wearing a wetsuit, so it's even easier to fix to my person. Any lifeguard who sees a swimmer in trouble would get them to the side and then out of pool - no advantage to briefing them ahead of time, I reckon, unless you're willing to wear a bright swimcap so they can identify you, as swimsuit isn't visible under water and most hair looks more similar when wet than dry.
Personally, I find that not wearing my contact lenses when swimming causes me more problems than diabetes - I have to get very close to someone's face to be able to recognise them, and very close to read a poster / sign, for example, which has nearly resulted in accosting unknown swimmers, instead of friends, and have nearly gone into male changing rooms.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to swim competatively, and until balance and a specific form of vertigo I suffer from occurred, I still swam at a reasonable pace. 27 minutes for 1 mile of breast stroke.

Swimming is very subjective as to the effort exerted and the energy consumed, many leisure swimmers are pretty ineffective in their stroke and they need to consume a lot of energy to move, while competative swimmers know how it feels to have a good stroke and can maintain a pace while burning half the energy of other swimmers.

Prior to swimming, usually as I pull up in the car park I eat a bannana, then have some cerial bars in my locker, plus the obligatory dextrose tabs etc.

Testing is the key and you should do this before and after swimming, as soon as you get out of the water I'd suggest a cereal bar, unless you really feel you need something fast acting - remember these will not be in your system for very long and you may need more than for a normal dip to account for the energy used.

With swimming as with all exercise the more frequently you exercise the better your body will adapt, so testing is a wise means of tracking the effect of your exercise, do this before you have your post swim snack.

High energy drinks, even coke can be good for endurance swims as you can tread water, consume a fair amount of carbs and carry on - still remember it's fast acting and may need to be repeated.

Overall it's one of the best forms of exercise you can take, so take it steady and work your way into your comfort zones.


----------



## coldclarity (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks all - I'm keeping all of this in mind. So far so good though - I'm testing lots and being careful. I'm building up the distance slowly, and feeing fitter already. You can feel my stomach muscles already (under the flab, but still!). 

Copepod, I'm naughty and wear my lenses swimming. It sounds like my eyesight is about as bad as yours! I get anxious if I can't see in public.

Einstein, I swam competitively a very long time ago, though I was never much good I do reckon my technique is much better than the average swimmer in my local pool. It does make it much easier - swimming feels almost natural to me. I'll be very happy if I manage a mile again, however long it takes me!


----------

